# Vic 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap



## idzy (5/12/15)

Vic 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees
1. Whiteferret 
2. Idzy
3. 

Cubists
1. Whiteferret 
2. Idzy
3.


----------



## technobabble66 (5/12/15)

Vic 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees
1. Whiteferret 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4.

Cubists
1. Whiteferret 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4.


----------



## AJ80 (5/12/15)

Haha. Love the enthusiasm Idzy. 

Vic 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees
1. Whiteferret 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. 

Cubists
1. Whiteferret 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.


----------



## Grainer (5/12/15)

Haha. Love the enthusiasm Idzy. 

Vic 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees
1. Whiteferret 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer

Cubists
1. Whiteferret 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer

Share


----------



## Nullnvoid (5/12/15)

Vic 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees
1. Whiteferret 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid 

Cubists
1. Whiteferret 
2. Idzy
3. Technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid 

Share


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/12/15)

Haha. Love the enthusiasm Idzy. 

Vic 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid 
7. DJ_L3THAL 

Cubists
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL


----------



## mofox1 (5/12/15)

Because yes.

Vic 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1

Cubists
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1


----------



## VP Brewing (5/12/15)

Vic 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
Cubists
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing


----------



## mudd (5/12/15)

Vic 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
Cubists
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/12/15)

Shall we start the recipe thread then,?

I can start a salad thread too If anyone's keen?.....anyone?!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/12/15)

Salad Kölsch?


----------



## Mardoo (6/12/15)

Iceberg lettuce would be most appropriate.


----------



## reardo (6/12/15)

Vic 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
Cubists
1. Major of Mildura
2. Awesome Fury
3. Idzy
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo


----------



## technobabble66 (6/12/15)

For some reason (alcohol + DJ_lethal !) from post#6 onwards, it seems we have accidentally cut and pasted the wrong list - whiteferret & myself got axed. A travesty!!

Go home DJ. You're drunk!


Revised list:

*Vic 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap*

*Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.*

*Attendees*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo

*Cubists*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo 


NOTE: this means MAYOR OF MILDURA & AWESOME FURY have been dropped of the list. I'm not sure if they know or intended to be on this list, so they might want to get back onto it...


----------



## technobabble66 (6/12/15)

Suggestion for the Case Swap Brew:

Only 658 IBUs ... :blink:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/12/15)

Sounds like the sort of challenge one can expect the VIC Case Swaps to overcome!


----------



## MartinOC (6/12/15)

*Vic 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap*

*Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.*

*Attendees*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 

*Cubists*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 

I've put MoM & AF back-in plus myself.


----------



## micbrew (6/12/15)

*Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.*

*Attendees*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB

*Cubists*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB



​


----------



## Yob (6/12/15)

*Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.*

*Attendees*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17. Yob

*Cubists*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17: Yob



​


----------



## Curly79 (6/12/15)

Could someone please put me in as attending and as a cubist. ( save somebody having to fix the list later after i bugger it up). Cheers


----------



## Black n Tan (6/12/15)

*Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.*

*Attendees*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan

*Cubists*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17: Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan


----------



## Curly79 (6/12/15)

Thanks BnT.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (6/12/15)

*Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.*

*Attendees*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer

*Cubists*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17: Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer


----------



## VP Brewing (6/12/15)

Just putting another mate on the list. I think there was another thread for this a while ago. 
*Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.*[/font][/color]

*Attendees*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn 
*Cubists*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17: Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn


----------



## mudd (6/12/15)

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn 
22. Mudd
Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17: Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/12/15)

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn 
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17: Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd 
23. GrumpyPaul


----------



## idzy (6/12/15)

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn 
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17: Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd 
23. GrumpyPaul


----------



## idzy (6/12/15)

Just thought it could be good to have some guidelines for the swap. Some of these have been agreed to previously and some have been talked about with lots of nodding. Let me know what you think.

*Swapping*

Swap beer is bottled in PET bottles (this is for everyone's safety)
Swap beer should be either a.) a tried and tested recipe, or b.) something you have brewed for the first time and enjoy
Provide enough for all the swappers and an additional for the host (optional provide the rest of the case for the host)
Clearly label your bottles with your swap number (I am the one probably most guilty of this)

*Cubing*

20 litre cubes (if you don't have one, please invest as it is unfair on a.) people filling from the kettle to be faffing about half-filling oversized cubes, and b.) on the other cubers if your extra cube volume does in fact get filled).
Bring your cube labelled, rinsed and sanitised
It's your brew too, so help out where you can and don't forget to offer
Collaboration brew days are about being present, be there ideally throughout the brew, not just at cube collection time

Hopefully there is unanimous agreement on these ones, but feel free to suggest anything else. These can perhaps make their way into the perpetual guidelines for Vic Case Swaps.

EDIT: Removed accidental emoticons


----------



## Grainer (6/12/15)

Disagree with 2... it is a chance to experiment and have fun as per all years. it should be a good made beer to the best of your ability..but does not need to be one you enjoy or have tested and proved. i.e. i dont like saison but id brew it.. take mine for example.. popcorn polenta cream ale... it is brewed well but i dont necesarily like it i tasted it first time on weekend.. all beers went to the swap.. i think the host got about 10 extra i wouldnt brew it again but it was fun for the swap


----------



## idzy (6/12/15)

Grainer said:


> Disagree with 2... it is a chance to experiment and have fun as per all years. it should be a good made beer to the best of your ability..but does not need to be one you enjoy or have tested and proved. i.e. i dont like saison but id brew it.. take mine for example.. popcorn polenta cream ale... it is brewed well but i dont necesarily like it i tasted it first time on weekend.. all beers went to the swap.. i think the host got about 10 extra i wouldnt brew it again but it was fun for the swap


I see where you are coming from John and there is no problems with experimentation. In this scenario, for me personally, I would bring a couple to the swap for people to try. 

The reason for the suggestion is that if you putting in a swap beer that you neither enjoy and would consider brewing again, essentially what you are doing for all intents and purposes is getting rid of a beer you don't want and worst case a terrible beer that you would otherwise dump. For me personally, I would prefer to provide a good beer that I enjoy and hopefully others will. As a consequence, I think this will lift the quality of the beers in the swap. If you don't enjoy the Saison style, then brew an experimental one for yourself and brew something you enjoy for others. 

I see the swap as an opportunity to show case a good quality beer and get feedback on it from others, similar to the reason some enter into the competitions. Some of the guys go to great lengths to provide beers that are their pride and joy and have taken significant time to make/age. I don't think it is fair to give something that doesn't pass your own tastes/standards.

Just my 5c.


EDIT: Grammar


----------



## reardo (7/12/15)

Would just like to say what a great experience it was to attend on Saturday and meet some of you guys. I don't usually get on the forum that often so I really didn't know what to expect other than what VP had told me. I assumed most weekend attendees would have been cooked by Saturday morning and have taken it easy from then on in, but, how I was wrong!

Thanks for those that offered their beers for me to try. I will be certainly making up for not bringing any of mine come the July swap at White ferrets, which is only 20 mins from home! :super:


----------



## awesomefury (7/12/15)

FYI, Aussie disposals have 20lt cubes for about $13.

http://www.aussiedisposals.com.au/20ltr-rectangular-drum


----------



## idzy (7/12/15)

awesomefury said:


> FYI, Aussie disposals have 20lt cubes for about $13.
> 
> http://www.aussiedisposals.com.au/20ltr-rectangular-drum


Legend mate, that's a bargain!


----------



## JB (7/12/15)

reardo said:


> I assumed most weekend attendees would have been cooked by Saturday morning and have taken it easy from then on in, but, how I was wrong!


Can't speak for anyone else, but nope, exactly spot on mate!


----------



## Black n Tan (7/12/15)

Like the rules Idzy. They should be cut and paste so they are at the top of the list each time someone is added. My pet hate is not the PET bottles believe it or not, but people pulling out at the last minute and leaving us short 6-8 beers. So I propose a rule around this to reduce the problem (in red below). Thoughts?


*Swapping*

Swap beer is bottled in PET bottles (this is for everyone's safety)
Swap beer should be either a.) a tried and tested recipe, or b.) something you have brewed for the first time and enjoy
Provide enough for all the swappers and an additional for the host (optional provide the rest of the case for the host)
Clearly label your bottles with your swap number (I am the one probably most guilty of this)
​It is etiquette to provide at least 4 weeks notice if you are unable to provide your swap beer (this is to give those on the reserve list a chance to brew). To this end please list the details of your swap beer at least 4 weeks prior to the day (If you do not and do not respond to a PM, your spot may be given away).

*Cubing*

20 litre cubes (if you don't have one, please invest as it is unfair on a.) people filling from the kettle to be faffing about half-filling oversized cubes, and b.) on the other cubers if your extra cube volume does in fact get filled).
Bring your cube labelled, rinsed and sanitised
It's your brew too, so help out where you can and don't forget to offer
Collaboration brew days are about being present, be there ideally throughout the brew, not just at cube collection time


----------



## idzy (7/12/15)

Black n Tan said:


> ​It is etiquette to provide at least 4 weeks notice if you are unable to provide your swap beer (this is to give those on the reserve list a chance to brew). To this end please list the details of your swap beer at least 4 weeks prior to the day (If you do not and do not respond to a PM, your spot may be given away).


Sounds fair and reasonable to me BnT


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (7/12/15)

A couple of rules is good to give people an idea of what goes on. Call it swap instructions if you will. As long as it doesn't get out of hand and alienate people.

To add to this I have an idea for running the actual swap bit of the day.

It is a bit of a hybrid of ideas that I have seen in action. My idea is to make it so that everybody does the work rather than rely on one or two while making sure that everybody ends up with their share.














What do you reckon?


----------



## idzy (7/12/15)

mayor of mildura said:


> A couple of rules is good to give people an idea of what goes on. Call it swap instructions if you will. As long as it doesn't get out of hand and alienate people.
> 
> To add to this I have an idea for running the actual swap bit of the day.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me. The main thing is ensuring that people don't come in early and start taking their beers as all the swaps may not be in place. Lovin' the diagrams!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (7/12/15)

idzy said:


> Sounds good to me. The main thing is ensuring that people don't come in early and start taking their beers as all the swaps may not be in place. Lovin' the diagrams!


Updated step 3.




Also I am a paint guru.


----------



## antiphile (7/12/15)

And a really handy lead for those in other swaps. It always seems to be the same people that get stuck organising things and spending a lot of their time during the day arranging things because no-one else is game to make a start (for fear of stuffing things up), or because they don't know how the others would like it done. An easily explained procedure like your's, MoM, seems just the ticket.! Well done and thanks.

PS.


> Also I am a paint guru.


That's OK, I can tolerate the different mindset of artists, and if you wish to incorporate a mural into the rows and columns, power to you! May I suggest, though, you not use paint spray cans; some people object to cleaning up afterwards!


----------



## Grainer (7/12/15)

I think my organisation of the bottles so far has been pretty much flawless.. don't need these....just common sense.. If anything.. MARK YA BLOODY crates! Thats the pain int he arse bit when people walk away.


----------



## awesomefury (7/12/15)

Like the rules Idzy. They should be cut and paste so they are at the top of the list each time someone is added. My pet hate is not the PET bottles believe it or not, but people pulling out at the last minute and leaving us short 6-8 beers. So I propose a rule around this to reduce the problem (in red below). Thoughts?


*Swapping*
Swap beer is bottled in PET bottles (this is for everyone's safety)
Swap beer should be either a.) a tried and tested recipe, or b.) something you have brewed for the first time and enjoy
Provide enough for all the swappers and an additional for the host (optional provide the rest of the case for the host)
Clearly label your bottles with your swap number (I am the one probably most guilty of this)
 no hefe, Belgium yeast is banned and no rye or wheat malt.
​It is etiquette to provide at least 4 weeks notice if you are unable to provide your swap beer (this is to give those on the reserve list a chance to brew). To this end please list the details of your swap beer at least 4 weeks prior to the day (If you do not and do not respond to a PM, your spot may be given away).

*Cubing*
20 litre cubes (if you don't have one, please invest as it is unfair on a.) people filling from the kettle to be faffing about half-filling oversized cubes, and b.) on the other cubers if your extra cube volume does in fact get filled).
Bring your cube labelled, rinsed and sanitised
It's your brew too, so help out where you can and don't forget to offer
Collaboration brew days are about being present, be there ideally throughout the brew, not just at cube collection time


----------



## MartinOC (7/12/15)

antiphile said:


> some people object to cleaning up afterwards!


Do you even Stag Bro?


----------



## Grainer (7/12/15)

*Swapping*

Swap beer is bottled in PET bottles (this is for everyone's safety)
Swap beer should be either a.) a tried and tested recipe, or b.) something you have brewed for the first time and enjoy
Provide enough for all the swappers and an additional for the host (optional provide the rest of the case for the host)
Clearly label your bottles with your swap number (I am the one probably most guilty of this)
no hefe, Belgium yeast is banned and no rye or wheat malt.
Mark your crate
Wear appropriate footwear
​It is etiquette to provide at least 4 weeks notice if you are unable to provide your swap beer (this is to give those on the reserve list a chance to brew). To this end please list the details of your swap beer at least 4 weeks prior to the day (If you do not and do not respond to a PM, your spot may be given away).
*Cubing*

20 litre cubes (if you don't have one, please invest as it is unfair on a.) people filling from the kettle to be faffing about half-filling oversized cubes, and b.) on the other cubers if your extra cube volume does in fact get filled).
Bring your cube labelled, rinsed and sanitised
It's your brew too, so help out where you can and don't forget to offer
Collaboration brew days are about being present, be there ideally throughout the brew, not just at cube collection time
wonder if we can fill this up..


----------



## antiphile (7/12/15)

MartinOC said:


> Do you even Stag Bro?


I have to admit that fortunately, Martin, I've never been rostered on stag jerking duties. And I truly hope I never am. However, I'm more than happy to find out from those experienced as to whether it removes graffiti.


----------



## kunfaced (7/12/15)

I count 24 stubbies in a slab

Whiteferret is hosting in Shepparton.

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn 
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17: Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd 
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced


----------



## MartinOC (7/12/15)

Grainer said:


> wonder if we can fill this up..


Or distill it (apologies to the Mod's that are likely to jump all over this like a big black Rottie)..

1. If you put your name down to attend/swap, fulfill your promise.
2. Unforseen circumstances? Sure, it happens. Pull-out & notify early/ASAP, rather than wussing-out at the last moment.
3. Step-up & help-out with the entire brew-day & swap, from start to finish - wherever, whenever & however required. It's a team-effort. Don't wait to be asked or told to do something. Volunteer!
4. Food - See point 3.
5. Bring LOTS of your own beer (& be prepared to drink everyone else's). That's going to be your education. Not everyone likes every style.
6. Ditch any pre-conceptions & your ego at the front gate upon arrival.
7. Bring your sense of humour & try not to lose it for the duration (it's gonna hurt otherwise.... :lol: ).


----------



## kunfaced (7/12/15)

MartinOC said:


> Or distill it (apologies to the Mod's that are likely to jump all over this like a big black Rottie)..
> 
> 4. Food - See point 3.
> 
> 3. Step-up & help-out with the entire brew-day & swap, from start to finish - wherever, whenever & however required. It's a team-effort. Don't wait to be asked or told to do something. Volunteer!


I'd be happy to bring the webber along and fire it up for the day. Turducken burgers anyone?


----------



## heyhey (7/12/15)

I'd love to attend if spots come available.


----------



## MartinOC (7/12/15)

heyhey said:


> I'd love to attend if spots come available.


Put your name down (currently!!! B) ) as a non-swap attendee.

Rock-up with beers.

Simple!


----------



## idzy (7/12/15)

heyhey said:


> I'd love to attend if spots come available.


*Swap Guidelines*
*Swapping*

Swap beer is bottled in PET bottles (this is for everyone's safety)
Swap beer should be either a.) a tried and tested recipe, or b.) something you have brewed for the first time and enjoy
Provide enough for all the swappers and an additional for the host (optional provide the rest of the case for the host)
Clearly label your crate and bottles with your swap number
​It is etiquette to provide at least 4 weeks notice if you are unable to provide your swap beer (this is to give those on the reserve list a chance to brew). To this end please list the details of your swap beer at least 4 weeks prior to the day (If you do not and do not respond to a PM, your spot may be given away).
*Cubing*

20 litre cubes (if you don't have one, please invest as it is unfair on a.) people filling from the kettle to be faffing about half-filling oversized cubes, and b.) on the other cubers if your extra cube volume does in fact get filled).
Bring your cube labelled, rinsed and sanitised
It's your brew too, so wear the right gear so you can help out where you can and don't forget to offer
Collaboration brew days are about being present, be there ideally throughout the brew, not just at cube collection time
*People List*
*Attendees (Swappers)*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn 
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

*Swap Reserves*
1. heyhey

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*
1. heyhey

*Cubists*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17: Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd 
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Added crate to bottles line and added heyhey to reserves


----------



## MastersBrewery (5/1/16)

*Swap Guidelines*
*Swapping*

Swap beer is bottled in PET bottles (this is for everyone's safety)
Swap beer should be either a.) a tried and tested recipe, or b.) something you have brewed for the first time and enjoy
Provide enough for all the swappers and an additional for the host (optional provide the rest of the case for the host)
Clearly label your crate and bottles with your swap number
​It is etiquette to provide at least 4 weeks notice if you are unable to provide your swap beer (this is to give those on the reserve list a chance to brew). To this end please list the details of your swap beer at least 4 weeks prior to the day (If you do not and do not respond to a PM, your spot may be given away).
*Cubing*

20 litre cubes (if you don't have one, please invest as it is unfair on a.) people filling from the kettle to be faffing about half-filling oversized cubes, and b.) on the other cubers if your extra cube volume does in fact get filled).
Bring your cube labelled, rinsed and sanitised
It's your brew too, so wear the right gear so you can help out where you can and don't forget to offer
Collaboration brew days are about being present, be there ideally throughout the brew, not just at cube collection time
*People List*
*Attendees (Swappers)*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn 
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

*Swap Reserves*
1. heyhey
2. Masters Brewery

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*
1. heyhey
2. Masters Brewery

*Cubists*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. Mayor of Mildura
13. Awesome Fury
14. MartinOC 
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17: Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd 
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

*Reserve Cubists*
1. Masters brewery


----------



## kunfaced (1/2/16)

Just put down my brew, cream lager. Will be lagering until June and will be dry hopped a week prior to bottling.


----------



## Grainer (1/2/16)

kunfaced said:


> Just put down my brew, cream lager. Will be lagering until June and will be dry hopped a week prior to bottling.


Martin will like this.. ale or lager?


----------



## kunfaced (1/2/16)

WLP810 @ 9c


----------



## MartinOC (1/2/16)

Martin does not like this. :icon_vomit:

Martin cannot be held responsible for others' poor decisions. -_-

Martin is a bit of a stylistic purist, anally retentive & ferociously opinionated (in the nicest possible way... h34r: ).

Martin should shut the **** up every once in awhile & let others get on with their own beery experiments.... :beerbang:


----------



## Grainer (1/2/16)

MartinOC said:


> Martin does not like this. :icon_vomit:
> 
> Martin cannot be held responsible for others' poor decisions. -_-
> 
> ...


LMAO .. thought you would like it !


----------



## kunfaced (1/2/16)

MartinOC said:


> Martin does not like this. :icon_vomit:
> 
> Martin cannot be held responsible for others' poor decisions. -_-
> 
> ...


I'll prime your bottle with cow semen to make it legit


----------



## MartinOC (1/2/16)

kunfaced said:


> I'll prime your bottle with cow semen to make it legit


See, you can't even get THAT right! It's STAG semen, man!!! ...STAG semen!!!! :wacko:

Pft...!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (2/2/16)

It looks like Patto and I were added to this list by mistake. I have update the list now.


Swap Guidelines

Swapping

Swap beer is bottled in PET bottles (this is for everyone's safety)
Swap beer should be either a.) a tried and tested recipe, or b.) something you have brewed for the first time and enjoy
Provide enough for all the swappers and an additional for the host (optional provide the rest of the case for the host)
Clearly label your crate and bottles with your swap number
​It is etiquette to provide at least 4 weeks notice if you are unable to provide your swap beer (this is to give those on the reserve list a chance to brew). To this end please list the details of your swap beer at least 4 weeks prior to the day (If you do not and do not respond to a PM, your spot may be given away).

Cubing

20 litre cubes (if you don't have one, please invest as it is unfair on a.) people filling from the kettle to be faffing about half-filling oversized cubes, and b.) on the other cubers if your extra cube volume does in fact get filled).
Bring your cube labelled, rinsed and sanitised
It's your brew too, so wear the right gear so you can help out where you can and don't forget to offer
Collaboration brew days are about being present, be there ideally throughout the brew, not just at cube collection time

People List

Attendees (Swappers)

1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13.
14. MartinOC
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd

23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced



Swap Reserves

1. heyhey

2. Masters Brewery



Attendees (Non-Swappers)

1. heyhey

2. Masters Brewery



Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13.
14. MartinOC
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17: Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd

23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced



Reserve Cubists

1. Masters brewery


----------



## mofox1 (2/2/16)

heyhey said:


> I'd love to attend if spots come available.





MastersBrewery said:


> *Swap Reserves*
> 1. heyhey
> 2. Masters Brewery


You boys still keen?


----------



## Grainer (2/2/16)

Updated list from last removal...

Swap Guidelines
Swapping

Swap beer is bottled in PET bottles (this is for everyone's safety)
Swap beer should be either a.) a tried and tested recipe, or b.) something you have brewed for the first time and enjoy
Provide enough for all the swappers and an additional for the host (optional provide the rest of the case for the host)
Clearly label your crate and bottles with your swap number
​It is etiquette to provide at least 4 weeks notice if you are unable to provide your swap beer (this is to give those on the reserve list a chance to brew). To this end please list the details of your swap beer at least 4 weeks prior to the day (If you do not and do not respond to a PM, your spot may be given away).

Cubing

20 litre cubes (if you don't have one, please invest as it is unfair on a.) people filling from the kettle to be faffing about half-filling oversized cubes, and b.) on the other cubers if your extra cube volume does in fact get filled).
Bring your cube labelled, rinsed and sanitised
It's your brew too, so wear the right gear so you can help out where you can and don't forget to offer
Collaboration brew days are about being present, be there ideally throughout the brew, not just at cube collection time

People List

Attendees (Swappers)

1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10 Mudd
11. Reardo
12.heyhey
13.Kunfaced
14. MartinOC
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd

23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced



Swap Reserves
1. heyhey
2. Masters Brewery

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. 
2. 


Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13.Masters brewery
14. MartinOC
15 Micbrew
16 JB
17: Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd

23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced



Reserve Cubists

1.


----------



## MastersBrewery (4/2/16)

yep keen as!!


----------



## TheWiggman (4/2/16)

I live on the border, hopefully no issues with me attending? I'm only about 80 mins from Shep and my wife has rellies there so I can deflect the family. I'll put myself on the bench at the moment. 

Attendees (Swappers)

1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Kunfaced
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. Masters Brewery
2. TheWiggman

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. 
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5.Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13. Masters brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17: Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Reserve Cubists
1. 

Is TheWiggman real?
Can he actually brew a beer?
Does his knowledge consist entirely of Google searches?
Is he as arrogant in real life?
We may never know.


----------



## mofox1 (4/2/16)

Err, unless grainer meant to put kunfaced on twice, here is the corrected list with Masters Brewery as a swapper, and the elusive wigman one place closer to being a confirmed actual person.

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. TheWiggman
2. 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## Midnight Brew (4/2/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. TheWiggman
2. Midnight Brew

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## heyhey (16/2/16)

Sweet! I'm in!

Do we have an actual date that I've missed?


----------



## Whiteferret (16/2/16)

Saturday the 9th of July. Friday night setup ready to go in the morning like usual.


----------



## MastersBrewery (16/2/16)

Lucky number 13... what could ho wrong? Oh yeah these are 640 pets right?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/2/16)

Thought they were 750mL thr coopers and equivalent PETs?


----------



## MastersBrewery (16/2/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Thought they were 750mL thr coopers and equivalent PETs?


Post #62 states pet only so just wondering if that means the standard coopers jobs.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/2/16)

So coopers PETs are only 640mL?


----------



## technobabble66 (16/2/16)

Measured at home to be 20-30ml less than a Coopers longneck. So ~720mL PETs


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/4/16)

Seed planted for leave pass last night...


----------



## Grainer (5/4/16)

I may give up my swap place and just bring beer!. I still have 2 cubes unfermented from previous swap and a whole crate of swap beers from 2 swaps ago! wait and see....


----------



## AJ80 (20/4/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - raspberry stout
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. TheWiggman
2. Midnight Brew

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## Grainer (20/4/16)

shit when is the date?? i am overseas all of July...no date set... I say end of June ! fml


----------



## VP Brewing (20/4/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - raspberry stout
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. TheWiggman
2. Midnight Brew

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. Mudd
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## mudd (21/4/16)

Seemed I was in twice in both lists. Wiggman your in.

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - raspberry stout
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. Midnight Brew
2. 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. 
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/4/16)

Grainer said:


> shit when is the date?? i am overseas all of July...no date set... I say end of June ! fml


I have 8/9 July in my calendar?


----------



## Nullnvoid (21/4/16)

That's what I thought as well


----------



## idzy (21/4/16)

That's what I have in my calendar. Christmas in July occurs in July John


----------



## MastersBrewery (21/4/16)

Training for this event has been intense and as any athlete knows planning your training around events is key. In June Im aiming to tapper down to 16 pint sessions.
Changing the date now I feel would be unfair on those who like me take their beer/drinking seriously.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/4/16)

Only 16, you're in trouble** mate  


**drink responsibly


----------



## Grainer (21/4/16)

woo hoo.. Business trip now in June !! Its back on!


----------



## TheWiggman (21/4/16)

So stoked. My day... week, nay month has been made. I'm going to have to grow my beard though as is the norm with craft brewers. I don't want to look out of place on my first public appearance. 
Now the challenge, what to brew. I'm thinking Belgian, and dark.


----------



## TheWiggman (25/4/16)

Been thinking far too much about this and gonna put it to the people.

Black lager
Wiggman's Aussie Pilsner
Patersbier
Radiuse clone


----------



## Mardoo (25/4/16)

3


----------



## GrumpyPaul (25/4/16)

Now you made me go and google Patersbier.

"The Lawnmowerberr of Trappist Monks" - sounds good


----------



## MartinOC (25/4/16)

4 (or 3 AND 4 with second runnings....  ).


----------



## TheWiggman (25/4/16)

Sold. Shall be 3 with a yeast pitch of Radiuse methinks, might have to do a mystery bottle in there for some [un]lucky swapper.

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - raspberry stout
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. Midnight Brew
2. 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Black n Tan
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. 
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## Black n Tan (28/4/16)

Hi guys, I have too much beer left over from previous swaps so will pull out of the case swap and cubes. Midnight Brew has been elevated to swap list. I would still like to attend.

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - raspberry stout
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Midnight Brew
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. 
2. 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Grainer
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. 
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## reardo (28/4/16)

Will be bottling my case swap beers this weekend. Very much looking forward to July lads!


----------



## Grainer (28/4/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - raspberry stout
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Midnight Brew
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. 
2. 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. 
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. 
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (1/5/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - raspberry stout
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19. Midnight Brew
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. 
2. 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. 
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. 
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## Whiteferret (14/5/16)

Two trailer loads for the swap fires


----------



## Yob (14/5/16)

What's the date for this? Sorry missed it
.


----------



## Curly79 (14/5/16)

Just looking for that myself. Think it's the 8&9th July ?


----------



## Whiteferret (14/5/16)

Yep weekend of the 8th and 9th of July


----------



## Grainer (14/5/16)

whiteferret said:


> Two trailer loads for the swap fires


That will be good for the first hour at least !


----------



## MartinOC (14/5/16)

Mmmmm....looks like redgum?

Fires-plural? Should I bring the brazier for one of them, or do you have that sorted too?

Do you have a pizza oven (I seem to remember something mentioned previously) for cookage-action or are we all doing the slow-cook thang?


----------



## micbrew (15/5/16)

theres a food thread which VP has started.

I reckon the weather will turn sooonish and slow cooked will be ace.
talking tempratures if it was anything like last july bummock , I may have hit the aldi snow gear sale .lol

have we at least settled on recipe ??

with all that wood I may need to bring along my asbestos suit.


----------



## Whiteferret (15/5/16)

Yep redgum. Don't worry about a brazier I've got one and a truck rim which I'll setup for the cooking and we'll have a main fire it won't be as big as your swap Martin. No wood fired oven yet collecting bits and pieces for it. It maybe done by then.


----------



## MartinOC (15/5/16)

Cool, Wayne. All sorted by the sounds...'though if you want any more wood, here's what I've been working-on this weekend:





Just let me know.......


----------



## JB (15/5/16)

MartinOC said:


> Cool, Wayne. All sorted by the sounds...'though if you want any more wood, here's what I've been working-on this weekend:
> 
> DSCN1518.JPG
> 
> Just let me know.......


Wow, now that's some wood!


----------



## micbrew (17/5/16)

Do I sense Wood envy !


----------



## JB (17/5/16)

Of the dead tree variety - definitely!


----------



## MartinOC (17/5/16)

You guys haven't seen half of it. The 1st photo wasn't showing the REALLY big logs, the multiple burn piles & two more trees dropped yesterday.

Here's a piccie I just took of one of the big fellas to come down yesterday. For perspective, yep, that's a keg in front.....







Ain't gonna be short of firewood for a VERY long time. All I need is a bunch of willing helpers to come up, cut the stuff up, split it, stack it & then stand around getting warm whilst we burn the detritis, drinking a lot of beer & BBQ'ing. :chug: :super:


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/5/16)

You had me at "Ain't"


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/5/16)

Unfortunately cant make this one, just informed I'll have family in town that weekend -_-
Spot 19 open

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - raspberry stout
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. 
2. 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. 
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12.
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. 
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/5/16)

Booooooooo!!
Can't you just see them Friday night & get back early Sunday to catch up w them?
Hey, you could still swap - just get someone to take your beers up and back...


----------



## Curly79 (23/5/16)

Hi Lads. Just thought I'd put these up here first. I have 3 POR, 1 or possibly 2 Chinook and 3 Cluster Rhizomes to give away. Would rather bring them to Shep in July than **** about at the post office. Let me know if you are keen. Cheers.


----------



## VP Brewing (23/5/16)

I'll take a chinook. Legend


----------



## Yob (23/5/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> Unfortunately cant make this one, just informed I'll have family in town that weekend -_-
> Spot 19 open
> 
> Attendees (Swappers)
> ...


Isn't that a better reason to **** off for the weekend?


----------



## TheWiggman (23/5/16)

I'll grab a PoR thanks Curly, might even shout you a beer.


----------



## Curly79 (23/5/16)

Deal [emoji481]


----------



## Curly79 (23/5/16)

Got yours set aside too VP. Does anyone want the Cluster Crown? See seperate post for photo.


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/5/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Booooooooo!!
> Can't you just see them Friday night & get back early Sunday to catch up w them?
> Hey, you could still swap - just get someone to take your beers up and back...


Be more then happy to still swap if no one else jumps in between now and then.


----------



## TheWiggman (27/5/16)

Being a swap virgin I have some queries

What's the accommodation method of choice? Will there be enough real estate so I can set up a 2 man tent?
I'll beer up but I keg. I can bottle of course but will have 'choice beers' in kegs. Will there be facilities for this? Otherwise I'll bottle from the keg the day prior.
Payment for the swap beer. I'm not listed yet but curious
Not sure if you can tell but I'm getting all antsy. Actually seeing as we're camping, what's the ant situation?


----------



## MastersBrewery (27/5/16)

I bottled my swap beer today, Belgian around 9% still a alittle alcohol comming through so may need some time. Wiggman I have a few spare swags, I can bring one or two extra if needed.


----------



## micbrew (27/5/16)

Good point ... I think Wayne has real estate for camping ??? TBA

wiggman ... Im sure you mean cube / ingredients etc etc ... price dictated by ingredients

I think VP is in charge of food and will advise what the cost is for food for the weekend

All we need now is a recipe h34r: or at least agreement

looking forward to a big coupla days


----------



## TheWiggman (27/5/16)

Food's being sorted via PM and I'll be one of your chefs. I'll be cooking up my infamous Chill Roo Stew and recommend you pack an extra roll of dunny paper so it can be put in the keg fridge ready for the aftermath.


----------



## Whiteferret (27/5/16)

Plenty of room for tents/swags, house block size of lawn plus extra back yard area for vans whatever. Seeing that it'll be cold kegs with taps on top will be fine. If you want colder I might have a spot or 2 in my kegerator as well as my keg esky but you will need to bring your own taps and shanks.


----------



## VP Brewing (27/5/16)

I'm taking a kegerator and can organise at least one more locally if that makes it easier for people to bring a keg.
Food is coming along nicely and I'll get some info up after the weekend.


----------



## MartinOC (27/5/16)

Ants in Shepparton in WINTER???? Man, you gotta be kidding!

Kegerators in Shepparton in WINTER???? Man, you gotta be kidding!

Recipe (how may times do we need to re-hash this???):

150Kg of TF Pearl
5Kg of Medium Crystal
750g of Magnum/Sticklebract etc...Whatever hops Yob wants to get rid-of at the time, as they'll only be used for bittering.

That should give us around 1070 into a 500L batch at around 40 IBU's, 20 EBC & 7% ABV potential.

Everything else is up to the individual. BYO cube-hops etc...

We get what we get on the day & be happy with it.

I just want to hang around the fire(s), eat a lot & sink a few bevvies along the way...and talk shit h34r:


----------



## technobabble66 (27/5/16)

MartinOC said:


> ...
> 750g of Magnum/Sticklebract etc...Whatever hops Yob wants to get rid-of at the time, as they'll only be used for bittering.
> ... h34r:


Yeah, whatever Yob is happy to get rid of. Fwiw, I'd suggest FWH. 
That way timing will def be irrelevant (re: overall boil & diff btw first and last cube to be filled), but more importantly I reckon we'd get a smoother bittering and a little subtle flavour (if it's something other than magnum or warrior)
2c


----------



## TheWiggman (27/5/16)

The ants were a joke but the strength of this stew will be no joke. Certainly wasn't when I gave my wife some to try, nor the years of being reminded I apparently tried to kill her. 
Considering weather a keg of stout or best bitter might be on the cards. Served at ambient by a campfire amongst fellow brewers in a relaxed atmosphere devoid of ants. 
And I'm very adept at talking shit (again, ask my wife).


----------



## technobabble66 (27/5/16)

TheWiggman said:


> ...
> And I'm very adept at talking shit (again, ask my wife).


Oh dude. You'll fit right in. 

Vote 1 Best Bitter. 
(only because I'm assuming/hoping Yob will rock up with a barreled RIS - that shit's the Wayne Gretzky of stouts. Though you may see that as a gauntlet. Slapped in ya face. Up to you).

Edit: Actually, he may go the barreled Wee Heavy. So the stout route may be clear.


----------



## Yob (27/5/16)

lolz..

as always, happy to donate fresh season hops to the cause, new magnum in today and happy to bring what we need for base bittering,

I'll bring 250g, any left over the host can have.


----------



## Yob (27/5/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Edit: Actually, he may go the barreled Wee Heavy. So the stout route may be clear.


that would be fitting fate for that keg actually... consider it done.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/5/16)

Yob said:


> that would be fitting fate for that keg actually... consider it done.


*******. ****. Yeah.
Maybe i need to consider staying the night...

Any tip on the "fresh hops"? Hey ... um ... any chance on Fuggles? (actually, i think anything you've got in stock except Galaxy would be fab).
Mind you, ... not good AA% efficiency if we're using Fuggles, or any other noble... What do ya reckon Yob?


----------



## TheWiggman (28/5/16)

Seeing as Yob's being generous I might donate something close to my heart. The last vessel of my first big beer, English Barley wine aged 2+ years. 



Only about 2l, enough for 6 of my special glasses.


----------



## Grainer (28/5/16)

Cant make it now.. will be in borneo/thailand but will get my swap bottles there somehow


----------



## technobabble66 (28/5/16)

Boooooooo!!

Lame, John. Very lame. 
So who's bringing the Dunkel's then?!?
You better be enjoying some damn fine beach to justify this!


----------



## MartinOC (29/5/16)

Yob said:


> lolz..
> 
> as always, happy to donate fresh season hops to the cause, new magnum in today and happy to bring what we need for base bittering,
> 
> I'll bring 250g, any left over the host can have.


Only 250g of Magnum? Jesus! What's the AA on those things? I was calculating at about 12-14%!!


----------



## idzy (30/5/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - raspberry stout
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. 
2. 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. Mudd
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21.
22. 
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists
1.

Got a brew in on the weekend.


----------



## JB (30/5/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - raspberry stout
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. 
2. 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. Mudd
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21.
22. 
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/5/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - raspberry stout
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. 
2. 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. Mudd
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21.
22. 
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## Grainer (30/5/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - raspberry stout
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory - Will taste it this week to see if itts ok.. if not a Saison
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. 
2. 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. Mudd
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21.
22. 
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## TheWiggman (30/5/16)

Gonna be so weird putting faces to names.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/5/16)

Spoiler alert, I'm not even a DJ


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/5/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Spoiler alert, I'm not even a DJ


Yeah.... and I'm not even the Master of the tv remote.. go figure


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/5/16)

And I'm rarely grumpy


----------



## Curly79 (30/5/16)

And I shaved my head last week so I'm no longer Curly


----------



## VP Brewing (30/5/16)

Just try not to stare at the nails in Yob's head. He's a bit self conscious about them.


----------



## TheWiggman (30/5/16)

I don't even wear a wig. In fact I don't give a crap about them. 
Why am I the Wiggman?!?!?!
THE SUSPENSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## technobabble66 (30/5/16)

You like rap music & wear a baseball cap sideways? [emoji185]


----------



## MartinOC (30/5/16)

MartinOC = Martin + 

Often Contentious, 
Occasionally Cranky, 
Ostentatious Cockhead, 
Overbearing Control-freak (only when I'm playing Vicbrew Chief Steward :unsure: ),

Etc...etc...

As with much in homebrewing, you can make your Own Choices when you meet us....


----------



## Mardoo (30/5/16)

You're the Original Crankster.

Or are you Out of Control?

Or from Orange County?


----------



## Curly79 (30/5/16)

Wayne looks nothing like a white ferret either. I've never met Kunfaced though?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/5/16)

idzy however has been known to pull some Macguyver moments on the brew rigs...


----------



## MartinOC (30/5/16)

Mardoo said:


> You're the Original Crankster.
> 
> Or are you Out of Control?
> 
> Or from Orange County?


Ooer....Careful...

Only by Cockheads who are Out of Control.


----------



## Nullnvoid (30/5/16)

I am null and void 

But that sounds depressing, so maybe I'll change my name to two of the seven dwarves, sleepy and happy.


----------



## AJ80 (30/5/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory - Will taste it this week to see if itts ok.. if not a Saison
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17. Yob
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1. 
2. 

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2. 

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. Mudd
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21.
22. 
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists
1.

Bottled the other night. 

Looking forward to this again chaps. Shame a couple of old faces have had to pull out (I always enjoy chatting through your experiments Midnight Brew!), but also looking forward to meeting a few new ones.


----------



## Midnight Brew (31/5/16)

AJ80 said:


> Attendees (Swappers)
> 
> Looking forward to this again chaps. Shame a couple of old faces have had to pull out (I always enjoy chatting through your experiments Midnight Brew!), but also looking forward to meeting a few new ones.


Still happy to swap if no one wants 19! Spewing that I'll miss out on all the fantastic beers of yours that circulate throughout the day.


----------



## AJ80 (31/5/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> Still happy to swap if no one wants 19! Spewing that I'll miss out on all the fantastic beers of yours that circulate throughout the day.


Haha - thanks mate! You've got my vote if you want to still swap!


----------



## technobabble66 (31/5/16)

Same, MB. 
If you can be bothered getting a swap beer ready, of course [emoji6]


----------



## Curly79 (31/5/16)

Hey Idzy and Wayne. I can bring my 45kg gas bottle and my Mongolian burner frame if it helps with heating some of the Strike/Sparge water vessels. Even if you just want the big gas bottle let me know. I fill it very cheaply so it will save a few $30 9Kg bottles


----------



## MartinOC (31/5/16)

I've got a "splitter" fitting that can tap-off two burners from the one bottle (designed for a 45Kg bottle) & Curly79 & I will probably come up together, so it's an easy solution.


----------



## idzy (31/5/16)

Curly79 said:


> Hey Idzy and Wayne. I can bring my 45kg gas bottle and my Mongolian burner frame if it helps with heating some of the Strike/Sparge water vessels. Even if you just want the big gas bottle let me know. I fill it very cheaply so it will save a few $30 9Kg bottles





MartinOC said:


> I've got a "splitter" fitting that can tap-off two burners from the one bottle (designed for a 45Kg bottle) & Curly79 & I will probably come up together, so it's an easy solution.


Sounds good to me


----------



## Curly79 (1/6/16)

Ok. Done[emoji106]


----------



## Yob (1/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory - Will taste it this week to see if itts ok.. if not a Saison
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2.

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. Mudd
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21.
22.
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists
1.

Im not sure I'll get the chance to bottle anything, I'll still be trying to get it done but if anyone wants to step in, please do.

Midnight, I could probably take your bottles up if you wanted me to.


----------



## mofox1 (2/6/16)

It's done biAtches.

About three or four iteration removed from the much revered Martin OC - in the house - Caledonian Porter. Here is Toby's Stout, bastardised, Americanised, in your face with all its glory the ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Mutha) ******* Stout.

It's not subtle. It's up your face. It's Toby. Stout.

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory - Will taste it this week to see if itts ok.. if not a Saison
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) ******* Stout. (Ready to drink, if YOU are)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2.

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. Mudd
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21.
22.
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists
1.


----------



## mofox1 (2/6/16)

And this is why you shouldn't drink and type.

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory - Will taste it this week to see if itts ok.. if not a Saison
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) *freakin'* Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. MartinOC
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2.

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. Mudd
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21.
22.
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists
1.[/quote]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/6/16)

What has been seen cannot be unseen [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mofox1 (3/6/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> What has been seen cannot be unseen [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Ha. ha... yeah I know. Get's confusing because the original recipe was called Toby's Stout, but I figured it had diverged enough to give it a different name. 'Cept I refered to both names in the same inebriated post :lol:.

"It's up your face."

That's just gold. I should listen to myself more sometimes.


----------



## MartinOC (3/6/16)

Gonna have to pull-out of the swapping this time - that's TWO infected 40L batches out of the same fermenter :angry:. Time to consign the fucker to the pits of Hell!!

Probably won't have the time to put an alternative together ('though I'll try to knock-out something quick & cheerful if I can get to it).

Spot 14 also available.

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory - Will taste it this week to see if itts ok.. if not a Saison
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) *freakin'* Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Mudd
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. 
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2.

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. Mudd
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21.
22.
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/6/16)

Dupe.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/6/16)

mofox1 said:


> Ha. ha... yeah I know. Get's confusing because the original recipe was called Toby's Stout, but I figured it had diverged enough to give it a different name. 'Cept I refered to both names in the same inebriated post :lol:.
> 
> "It's up your face."
> 
> That's just gold. I should listen to myself more sometimes.


But only after midnight and 17 beers...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (3/6/16)

MartinOC said:


> Gonna have to pull-out of the swapping this time - that's TWO infected 40L batches out of the same fermenter :angry:. Time to consign the fucker to the pits of Hell!!
> 
> Probably won't have the time to put an alternative together ('though I'll try to knock-out something quick & cheerful if I can get to it).
> 
> ...


Hopefully it's not your 64L Chronical...................... I'll clean it for you h34r:


----------



## MartinOC (3/6/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Hopefully it's not your 64L Chronical...................... I'll clean it for you h34r:


Me? Ferment in SS? Why bother? I've got better things to spend my money on (this is the first infection I've had in plastic in a VERY, VERY long time).


----------



## Mardoo (3/6/16)

You have 40L Mytton Rodds...perfect fermenters.


----------



## TheWiggman (4/6/16)

All bottled and ready to go. Had a bulk priming mishap, all the dextrose didn't want to dissolve. Hopefully there'll be even priming throughout, otherwise I'm braced for critical feedback or any related hilarity.


----------



## Grainer (4/6/16)

Can anyone pick up my swap bottles?? Cheltenham.... otherwise I will have to pull out .. cheers I will be overseas during swap time..

John


----------



## Grainer (6/6/16)

If this is on the 9th.?. I can make it.. I get back the day before,, but all good..


----------



## Curly79 (6/6/16)

Yep. July 9th John[emoji106]


----------



## mudd (7/6/16)

Sorry, I have to pull out guys. 

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory - Will taste it this week to see if itts ok.. if not a Saison
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. 
11. Reardo
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. 
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1.
2.

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. 
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21.
22.
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.


----------



## reardo (7/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory - Will taste it this week to see if itts ok.. if not a Saison
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. 
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. 
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2.

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. 
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22.
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.


----------



## mofox1 (7/6/16)

mudd said:


> Sorry, I have to pull out guys.


Bummer...

Question for the rest of yers then.

We've now got four available spots with only a month to go... What is the swap etiquette of having multiple entries? I've got another couple of brews either kegged (Rye IPA) or ready to keg (English IPA) that were my alternate swap choices (+ an ESB as yet unfermented, but too late for that one unless I buy up some dry yeast and get it on ASAP).

Thoughts?


----------



## Grainer (7/6/16)

Enter it in a spot I say.. you get feedback!.. id be able to fill a double spot if people are happy 2!


----------



## Black n Tan (7/6/16)

Sounds good as long as you guys are happy getting two of each swappers beers.


----------



## MastersBrewery (7/6/16)

This would still leave a few open spots if there were to be late comers, but time is getting tight unless people have something in the pipeline or finished already so I say go for it.


----------



## VP Brewing (7/6/16)

More beer sounds good to me.


----------



## Grainer (7/6/16)

I will have to go and buy some PET bottles this week then !


----------



## VP Brewing (7/6/16)

More beer sounds good to me.


----------



## Grainer (7/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Saison
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. 
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19.
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2.

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. 
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22.
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/6/16)

Yob said:


> Midnight, I could probably take your bottles up if you wanted me to.


 I'll take you up on that.

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Party Gyle Stout aged on bourbon from memory
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Saison
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. 
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe 
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2.

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. 
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22.
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.


----------



## Grainer (10/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. 
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe 
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2.

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. 
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22.
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.


----------



## droid (10/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. 
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe 
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. 
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid - Specialty RIS bourbon barrel aged or APA or fURQnELL

yay!


----------



## droid (11/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14. 
15. Micbrew
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe 
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9. 
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22.
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid

_just taking myself off as a cubist as we are heading over to Katoomba on the Sunday so won't have any room in the car_


----------



## Grainer (11/6/16)

Bottled into PET..Jess I hope ur happy! Drank my spare parts stout last night..well the dregs from bottling..may be short 2-3bottles so will have to backfill with something else maybe.. it is a Party Gyle experiment from a RIS and no I have never brewed it before you will have to drink it to see if it worked!.... happy it is in the SWAP.. the RIS from this should be amazing ! Really happy with the SMASH Saison too..


----------



## MastersBrewery (11/6/16)

droid said:


> Attendees (Swappers)
> 1. whiteferret
> 2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
> 3. technobabble66
> ...


I'm sort over your way, and should have ample room in the car if you want I can hold the cube for you.


----------



## Grainer (11/6/16)

Im taking it that there is tenting space available?


----------



## micbrew (11/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22.
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid

just taking myself off as a cubist as we are heading over to Katoomba on the Sunday so won't have any room in the car


----------



## droid (11/6/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> I'm sort over your way, and should have ample room in the car if you want I can hold the cube for you.


That'd be great if ya could, I'll tack myself back on then cheersMB


----------



## droid (11/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid


----------



## kunfaced (11/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/6/16)

I've been putting this off for a while - but it is with great regret Im pulling out of attending. 

MrsGrumpy has a few health issues at the moment and you can never tell whether shes going to have a good or not so good days. If shes having a bad few days I don't like the idea of leaving her at home while I'm off for a boozy weekend.

Sorry guys.

My swap beer is fermenting at present. Ill know in about a week if its worthy of sending along in my absence.

Have left myself on the swapper list for now - but have removed me from the cubist list.

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul 
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. 
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid


----------



## Curly79 (12/6/16)

Sorry to hear that Grumpy. Hope things improve for you two. Good luck mate


----------



## Curly79 (12/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer)
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos &amp; VP's mate)
2. droid

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid


----------



## Curly79 (12/6/16)

If I've buggered the list up can someone please re-jig it. Think I've pulled it off this time? If the Stout doesn't work out it'll be a Citra Pale Ale. 3 weeks to go Lads[emoji106][emoji481]


----------



## MartinOC (12/6/16)

Bugger! At this stage, it looks like I'm turning-up with 125Kg of grain & a case of Coopers Red's  . Maybe two....


----------



## Curly79 (12/6/16)

MartinOC said:


> Bugger! At this stage, it looks like I'm turning-up with 125Kg of grain & a case of Coopers Red's  . Maybe two....


Cmon mate. You must have a good cube that needs fermenting there somewhere?


----------



## mofox1 (12/6/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I've been putting this off for a while - but it is with great regret Im pulling out of attending.
> 
> MrsGrumpy has a few health issues at the moment and you can never tell whether shes going to have a good or not so good days. If shes having a bad few days I don't like the idea of leaving her at home while I'm off for a boozy weekend.
> 
> ...


That's shit mate. Best of luck to the mrs.


----------



## MastersBrewery (13/6/16)

Tried the swap beer yesterday at a friends birthday, all good but still young and could do with a few months aging. Way too many brews consumed in celebration mostly HB and all were on the money. Time for some recovery and coffee.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos &amp; VP's mate)
2. droid

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid 
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.


----------



## Yob (13/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)

1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos &amp; VP's mate)
2. droid

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid 
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.
3: 2 of them I expect...


----------



## TheWiggman (15/6/16)

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT I'm on call that weekend. Time to ring around work, fingers crossed...


----------



## mofox1 (15/6/16)

No dude, you are sick that weekend. Something really contagious. With weeping sores.


----------



## Mardoo (15/6/16)

Uncontrollable explosive diarrhoea. 48 hours required absence from work.


----------



## MastersBrewery (15/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> Uncontrollable explosive diarrhoea. 48 hours required absence from work.


call it norwok (spulling??) Cause that one is air bourne, nasty nasty, nasty!


----------



## droid (15/6/16)

couldn't you go for something more believable, like "I caught a nasty infection through an internet forum when reading a thread titled The infection photo thread. I'm currently soaking in Caustic Soda and going for my first rinse on Saturday" ? ?


----------



## TheWiggman (15/6/16)

Crisis averted. I shall be attending, 100% probability of being ill on Sunday still. To rub salt in the wound I've got a game of hockey in Albury at 12:30 PM.
Bring it on.


----------



## kunfaced (15/6/16)

TheWiggman said:


> To rub salt in the wound I've got a game of hockey in Albury at 12:30 PM.
> Bring it on.


at least they're some good playing fields.


----------



## reardo (16/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)

1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos &amp; VP's mate)
2. droid

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid 
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.
3: 2 of them I expect...
4. Reardo - Amarillo/Pac Jade Pale


----------



## Whiteferret (21/6/16)

Pm sent with details let me know if you haven't gotten it.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)

1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul - American Brown
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos &amp; VP's mate)
2. droid

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid 
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.
3: 2 of them I expect...
4. Reardo - Amarillo/Pac Jade Pale

Will be bottling my swap beer later this week - So even though I wont be there, my swap beers will be. - Now all I need is some kind volunteer that can transport my swaps up and back for me in my absence.


----------



## VP Brewing (27/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul - American Brown
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid 
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.
3: 2 of them I expect...
4. Reardo - Amarillo/Pac Jade Pale
5. Both an APA and a Stout


----------



## Yob (27/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6. Nullnvoid
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul - American Brown
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid

Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. Nullnvoid
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.
3: Yob: 2.5 of them I expect... Something Palish, something Tanish (barrel) something Blackish (barrel)
4. Reardo - Amarillo/Pac Jade Pale
5. Both an APA and a Stout


----------



## Mardoo (27/6/16)

Y'all should be making Black and Tans out of what Yob is bringing...


----------



## Yob (27/6/16)

probably wont be enough black for that type of shenanigans sadly


----------



## droid (27/6/16)

I was thinking of bringing an IPA about 6.8% but can bring a bRIS that is also ready to go if we want more dark and strong, they have both been "allocated" to the swap day. The bRIS has 20% wee heavy from the last swap in it which some might like to try and discover


----------



## TheWiggman (27/6/16)

Looks like I'll need to bring a small glass with all these extreme ABV beers around.


----------



## MastersBrewery (27/6/16)

I have tasting paddles will see if I can dig them out 16-20 120ml glasses. I'm bringing a 1/2 keg belgian 7.5% and possibly a pale I'm kegging at the end of the week.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (27/6/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Looks like I'll need to bring a small glass with all these extreme ABV beers around.


Why? [emoji12]


----------



## TheWiggman (27/6/16)

Hockey in Albury at 12:30 PM Sunday. I'll need to be off by 10 AM, so can't* punish myself too much.

* shouldn't**

** probably will


----------



## VP Brewing (27/6/16)

Bigger glass means you drink less beers.


----------



## droid (30/6/16)

I'm hoping someone might have an IPA or APA that is a bit sweet and we might be able to blend. I made up an IPA but it leaves a bitter aftertaste. I'll have two reasonably full kegs there. RIS and IPA
I won't have room for a cube in the car, guess I could buy one in Shepp. We'll be packed to the hilt. ANyway I'll pay for 20ltrs and help out brewing, labouring etc but may not be able to take one back with me unless we roll the keg of IPA and I fill that on the night.

woops forgot Masters said he may be able to take one back - so disregard

cheers


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/6/16)

droid, got you covered mate. Have 2 ready to go will cost you an invite to a future brew day, that new mash tun looks the bit.

Tasting paddles packed, 28 associated glass cleaned and good to go.


----------



## droid (30/6/16)

Swoit!!


----------



## Nullnvoid (30/6/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy - Chocolate Porter
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul - American Brown
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid
3. Nullnvoid
Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. 
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.
3: Yob: 2.5 of them I expect... Something Palish, something Tanish (barrel) something Blackish (barrel)
4. Reardo - Amarillo/Pac Jade Pale
5. Both an APA and a Stout

It is with great sadness I'm having to withdraw from the swap and also the cubes. Time hasn't been on my side for my swap beer. I have a couple of things underway but won't be ready in time. And don't have any cubes free, what a predicament to be in.

Still thrashing out negotiations for attending with SWMBO. Unfortunately our daughter is quite taken with me, and as such, she won't play nice with her mother...won't sleep for her, won't lie down while nappies are changed etc. I'm not sure why I'm the favourite  Anyway, should at least be able to get up for the day, possibly overnight.


----------



## droid (30/6/16)

Get her a wig or lend her yours, that hair is simply too magnificent to be real. Obviously daughter is transfixed by it.


----------



## Nullnvoid (30/6/16)

Unfortunately she is also clever like her mother  Don't think that will work!


----------



## Yob (30/6/16)

Kegged my Friday night keg, still need to keg hop it..

I think I've identified the Bummock barrel aged keg..

Need to top up my RIS 10Lt keg.. It somehow got low again...


----------



## MastersBrewery (30/6/16)

Starting to sort the TA gas kits, spares, lube, spanners and such. Should be keging an APA Saturday arvo. By Thursday next week I'll probably blow my last two kegs on tap two went this week and I've only got one to replace them with. Going to have to start brewin up a storm after this event or summer will be looking mighty dry.


----------



## Grainer (30/6/16)

There will be so many kegs there.. guessing at least 10 or so?? don't expect for yours to be emptied... you should be able to take plenty home!


----------



## MartinOC (30/6/16)

Oh, goodie!! I don't need to bring anything of my own - i'll just drink everyone else's!

Case-swap-dedicate pint glass in the "to-bring" list.

TBH, I feel shit about this prospect....


----------



## Yob (30/6/16)

Grainer said:


> There will be so many kegs there.. guessing at least 10 or so?? don't expect for yours to be emptied... you should be able to take plenty home!


That's just Friday...


----------



## mofox1 (30/6/16)

We sorted equipment wise?

I'm a bit of a crap attendee in this regard, my pumps etc have American plugs, all my eskies are Tyrone Lannister sized... I've got buckets (thanks DJ!)?...

I assume the big ticket items are as good as locked in (idzys kettle, assuming a couple of big arsed technice eskies)... just wondering about sundries like pumps, hoses, paddles, ots elements, etc. And is anyone bringing up gas?


----------



## Yob (30/6/16)

I can bring a bottle if req'd


----------



## mofox1 (30/6/16)

If the guys from the recent vic keg bulk buy get back to me with a replacement part, I'll have a co2 charger handy to top up kegs. There's that at least.


----------



## VP Brewing (30/6/16)

I'm most likely bringing my kegerator and gas bottle. I'll have a pale ale in there and a stout with a party tap at ambient next to it so will have a spare spot in there if anyone wants to make use of it.


----------



## Whiteferret (1/7/16)

I've got a bottle but to be honest it could be about empty and will probably run out while I'm gassing my kegs next week.


----------



## TheWiggman (1/7/16)

One of the kegs in my fridge has a leak on the gas post, so I can't disconnect it for long periods. So our options are:

Bring the keg of pale, clear, must-be-drunk-below-freezing Aussie lager and my CO2 bottle
Bring my Yorkshire bitter (to be kegged this weekend) and someone else is kind enough to charge my keg
Any Carlton Draught fans out there rooting for option 1? Come on, it'll be a nice change from all the hops...


----------



## reardo (1/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> One of the kegs in my fridge has a leak on the gas post, so I can't disconnect it for long periods. So our options are:
> 
> Bring the keg of pale, clear, must-be-drunk-below-freezing Aussie lager and my CO2 bottle
> Bring my Yorkshire bitter (to be kegged this weekend) and someone else is kind enough to charge my keg
> Any Carlton Draught fans out there rooting for option 1? Come on, it'll be a nice change from all the hops...


Hi Wig. I'll be bringing my kegerator and will have a spare spot in it for another keg. You're welcome to use mine to carb if you want


----------



## Whiteferret (1/7/16)

Both 1 and 2.


----------



## TheWiggman (1/7/16)

Stop trying to take advantage of me, I get enough of that from my 'friends'


----------



## VP Brewing (1/7/16)

You will be taken advantage of if you don't bring both...


----------



## technobabble66 (2/7/16)

Especially as Cocko won't be attending this one...


Speaking of which, who's bringing the banjos this time? h34r:


----------



## Grainer (2/7/16)

I will hopefully bring a few kegs if I can get my shit together in time..


----------



## technobabble66 (2/7/16)

Hopefully!!

:lol:

What potentially are you considering?
The dark side?
or paler hoppier stuff?

PS: are you sorted for transport, john?


----------



## kunfaced (3/7/16)

the planned brett beer looks like it is actually going to hit FG so the back up will be kegged. Will have a munich IPA and a IIBA kolsch in kegs.


----------



## kunfaced (3/7/16)

if there is anyone on the south east/east side of melbourne who needs a lift or things taken up let me know. I'm heading up Friday noon.


----------



## idzy (3/7/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. 
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul - American Brown
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid
3. Nullnvoid
Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. 
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.
3: Yob: 2.5 of them I expect... Something Palish, something Tanish (barrel) something Blackish (barrel)
4. Reardo - Amarillo/Pac Jade Pale
5. Both an APA and a Stout

Unfortunately have had issues with main brew, with no backup due to sabbatical, I'm out of the swapping. Shattered.


----------



## Yob (3/7/16)

idzy said:


> Unfortunately have had issues with main brew, with no backup due to sabbatical, I'm out of the swapping. Shattered.


still attending.. win

What time are you expected? I assume late Friday?


----------



## droid (4/7/16)

I'd be grateful if someone can bring a bronco tap or something that can dispense a keg. I've got 2 kegs and one gun. I do have one spare liquid disconnect and some line. A stout tap for the RIS would be nice.


----------



## Curly79 (4/7/16)

I'm buying Yobs Beamish tap. Would that help on the day droid/yob?


----------



## mofox1 (4/7/16)

Droid, I got one of them picnic taps attached to a disconnect thingies - will be bringing that + couple of plutos (+ kegs).


----------



## Yob (4/7/16)

Curly79 said:


> I'm buying Yobs Beamish tap. Would that help on the day droid/yob?


Yep, I was hoping you's say something like that 

ed: will need line and a liquid BL disconnect


----------



## Curly79 (4/7/16)

Sweet. I should have that covered. Sounds like a plan[emoji106]


----------



## Curly79 (4/7/16)

Sweet. Sounds like a plan. I should have that covered[emoji106]


----------



## idzy (4/7/16)

Yob said:


> still attending.. win
> 
> What time are you expected? I assume late Friday?


Going to try and get up ASAP on Friday, between midday and evening. I've got work commitments though, so trying to work around those.


----------



## Black n Tan (4/7/16)

I was hoping I would be able to come but my mother is having her 80th birthday party that weekend :angry: . Have a good one boys and hopefully I can attend the xmas one if it not the same weekend as the Westgate Xmas party.


----------



## MastersBrewery (4/7/16)

Martin is bringing a couple of beer guns up for me, should mean I have spare despencing.


----------



## droid (4/7/16)

thanks to youse blokes with fittings


----------



## technobabble66 (5/7/16)

Finally got mine bottled last night. So it'll be a while before it's ready to drink, unfortunately.

Ol' Dirty Bastard - 
Low carbed Old Ale, TOP clone.


Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret
2. 
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul - American Brown
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid
3. Nullnvoid
Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. 
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.
3: Yob: 2.5 of them I expect... Something Palish, something Tanish (barrel) something Blackish (barrel)
4. Reardo - Amarillo/Pac Jade Pale
5. Both an APA and a Stout


----------



## Whiteferret (5/7/16)

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2. 
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. GrumpyPaul - American Brown
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid
3. Nullnvoid
Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. 
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.
3: Yob: 2.5 of them I expect... Something Palish, something Tanish (barrel) something Blackish (barrel)
4. Reardo - Amarillo/Pac Jade Pale
5. Both an APA and a Stout[/quote]


----------



## Yob (5/7/16)

All my kegs are prepped... 

Scotch ale (corny keg)
Pale ale / IPA (corny keg)
RIS (9Lt keg)
Suspicious stout (mini 4Lt keg)

Ummm...


----------



## mofox1 (5/7/16)

> 3: Yob: 2.5 of them I expect... Something Palish, something Tanish (barrel) something Blackish (barrel)





Yob said:


> All my kegs are prepped...
> 
> Scotch ale (corny keg)
> Pale ale / IPA (corny keg)
> ...


Isn't that more like 2.75... 

I'll be bringing up my ESB (19L) that I didn't get around to bottling as a second batch (sorry - ran out of time), and a Red Rye IPA in a 9.5L.

I had to transfer and stash that IPA about 2 weeks ago so I didn't drink it all, so no complaints alright?!!! :lol:


----------



## technobabble66 (5/7/16)

I'll be giving a new 4L mini keg & reg a test drive with an IPA:
"Rezza Rezin IPA - smells like Victory!" (...see what i did there? h34r: )

Homegrown Chinook & Columbus in the boil/cube. 200g of Citra & Columbus in dry. Ale, Munich & Victory grist.

Would of keg hopped also, but discovered my tea ball won't fit into the neck of the mini keg.
I blame Yob.


----------



## Yob (5/7/16)

Stocking would... Get on it..


----------



## technobabble66 (5/7/16)

true dat.
Didn't have any on me at the time ( h34r: ), and didn't think they'd be ready in time if i bought them last night - thought i had to boil & cleanse them, etc.

Next time, Gadget!


----------



## Yob (5/7/16)

Er.. You do? Just a quick blast with the hose innit?


----------



## droid (5/7/16)

Randal anyone? My IPA is young, rough and doesn't taste strong but is punchy. but I'm confident in the keg ales coming that a perfect blend awaits...as long as what ever it's blended with is superb ... To make up the shortfall of my x-files IPA


----------



## technobabble66 (5/7/16)

Yob said:


> ... Just a quick blast with the hose innit?


Not if it rubs the lotion on.
h34r:


----------



## Yob (5/7/16)

droid said:


> Randal anyone? My IPA is young, rough and doesn't taste strong but is punchy. but I'm confident in the keg ales coming that a perfect blend awaits...as long as what ever it's blended with is superb ... To make up the shortfall of my x-files IPA


I could bring my randalizer and some flowers?


----------



## droid (5/7/16)

**** yeah! I've got stricklebract in pellets but dats it. I'm looking forward to the kegging shenanigans especially. Whatever you can do yob.

I'm sure another request will pop up before this week is through... Hehe


----------



## TheWiggman (5/7/16)

Well I've got 1 2 kegs ready to go - Yorkshire Bitter and some other beer, so together that makes shitloads of beer. Geez there's going to be a lot of beer.


----------



## MartinOC (5/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Geez there's going to be a lot of beer.


I guess I'll only bring ONE case of Coopers Red's then....& a pint glass. 

Feeling shamefully guilty now....


----------



## kunfaced (5/7/16)

MartinOC said:


> I guess I'll only bring ONE case of Coopers Red's then....& a pint glass.
> 
> Feeling shamefully guilty now....


Lucky one pint is all I would recommend from my CIIPA


----------



## kunfaced (5/7/16)

.


----------



## droid (7/7/16)

700km trip tomorrow (Friday) to get to Shepparton. Looks like I'll pop in on Friday and share a beer or two at Wayne's then were heading home (580kms) Saturday. If someone will have a half keg available on the Friday I could transfer my RIS over so it can be enjoyed on Saturday night or whenever. 

Bit pissed off but I have the family and dog travelling with us. Was kinda hoping there'd be grain to mill and things to do Friday night.


----------



## MastersBrewery (7/7/16)

droid said:


> 700km trip tomorrow (Friday) to get to Shepparton. Looks like I'll pop in on Friday and share a beer or two at Wayne's then were heading home (580kms) Saturday. If someone will have a half keg available on the Friday I could transfer my RIS over so it can be enjoyed on Saturday night or whenever.
> 
> Bit pissed off but I have the family and dog travelling with us. Was kinda hoping there'd be grain to mill and things to do Friday night.


I have an empty..... or 7 I'll throw one in.


----------



## TheWiggman (7/7/16)

Solid 1:20 drive for me, I'm coming all the way from NSW. Saturday's forecast is partly cloudy with a 100% chance of inebriation. 
2 more sleeps for me, I love Christmas...


----------



## Yob (7/7/16)




----------



## technobabble66 (7/7/16)

Is that you arriving Friday arvo, Jesse?
[emoji185]


----------



## JB (7/7/16)

Nothing like leaving it til the last minute!

Would anyone have a spare 20lt cube or 2 I could borrow (localish) or buy - please?

Thanks
Jason


----------



## MastersBrewery (7/7/16)

JB said:


> Nothing like leaving it til the last minute!
> 
> Would anyone have a spare 20lt cube or 2 I could borrow (localish) or buy - please?
> 
> ...


will check.
Car's gettin bloody full, but mostly ready to roll when SWMBO gets home in the morning.


----------



## JB (7/7/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> will check.
> Car's gettin bloody full, but mostly ready to roll when SWMBO gets home in the morning.


Thank you MB, no sweat if you run out of room though.


----------



## Yob (7/7/16)

Packing almost complete..

Rev me up, Im gettin all excited


----------



## droid (7/7/16)

The Randal oh yes, the Randal


----------



## MartinOC (7/7/16)

I can see room for a cigarette-paper or two in there....


----------



## Grainer (7/7/16)

Lol im still on the train getting back from the airport.. havent done sh%×
Good timing to make it.. just have to see if i can get the car for the weeked to make it up.


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/7/16)

Grainer said:


> Lol im still on the train getting back from the airport.. havent done sh%×
> Good timing to make it.. just have to see if i can get the car for the weeked to make it up.


There is a train to the airport now?


----------



## MartinOC (7/7/16)

Relax John. It's all in-hand without you needing to stress or contribute.

Just turn-up & have fun.


----------



## WarmerBeer (7/7/16)

droid said:


> The Randal oh yes, the Randal


Randal?

I thought it was a penis pump. Not that I'd know what one of those look like, of course...


----------



## MartinOC (7/7/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> Randal?
> 
> I thought it was a penis pump. Not that I'd know what one of those look like, of course...


If anyone (except me, of course  ) had a penis of that diameter, I'd be questioning the need for a pump....


----------



## droid (7/7/16)

Yeah when you start to consider ordering the maxi, there's possibly other issues at play


----------



## MastersBrewery (7/7/16)

JB said:


> Nothing like leaving it til the last minute!
> 
> Would anyone have a spare 20lt cube or 2 I could borrow (localish) or buy - please?
> 
> ...


 Covered


----------



## MastersBrewery (7/7/16)

Yob said:


> Packing almost complete..
> 
> Rev me up, Im gettin all excited


jeez if I got that organised with pack the car I could fit in another 20 cubes. OCD?!?!?


----------



## MartinOC (7/7/16)

Just had a chat with Heath (Curly79) & we're going to mosie-on-up to be there when we get there on Saturday morning with the bulk malt.

Judging by previous experiences, the Friday night attendees will still be pissed/hungover from the night before, so it's not a critical ETA..


----------



## Whiteferret (7/7/16)

Paul just dropped some stuff off and let me know I stuffed up my directions I'm first on the LEFT.I've edited the PM to suit.


----------



## VP Brewing (7/7/16)

The guy across the road was going to have the best weekend ever! But I've ruined it for him ha ha


----------



## Yob (7/7/16)

MartinOC said:


> Just had a chat with Heath (Curly79) & we're going to mosie-on-up to be there when we get there on Saturday morning with the bulk malt.
> 
> Judging by previous experiences, the Friday night attendees will still be pissed/hungover from the night before, so it's not a critical ETA..


Friday's usually setup and milling.. 

Ill just Park that there...

and not an insubstantial amount of imbibe... Granted


----------



## JB (7/7/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> Covered


Legend! Thanks very much MB, I really appreciate it.


----------



## MartinOC (7/7/16)

Yeah, but neither of us will be in a position to rock-up on Friday.

We'll be there early-ish on Saturday (perhaps 8.30-9.00), all bright-eyed & bushy-tailed (not like the bunch of dipsomanic despots that are left-over there from Friday night).

Have everything ready to go gents....


----------



## Yob (7/7/16)

Oh good, someone needs to make sense of it all...


----------



## Whiteferret (7/7/16)

Bar is ready.




Pork in the smoker also doing some bacon and a ham seeing that it's fired up.
A couple of hours on the smoke and then into the oven low and slow over night.


----------



## MastersBrewery (7/7/16)

Yob said:


> Oh good, someone needs to make nonsense of it all...


fixed
500L of boiling liquid, 100 odd kg of malt some hops what could go wrong??


----------



## Yob (7/7/16)

Nothing, manticle isn't coming


----------



## AJ80 (7/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> One of the kegs in my fridge has a leak on the gas post, so I can't disconnect it for long periods. So our options are:
> 
> Bring the keg of pale, clear, must-be-drunk-below-freezing Aussie lager and my CO2 bottle
> Bring my Yorkshire bitter (to be kegged this weekend) and someone else is kind enough to charge my keg
> Any Carlton Draught fans out there rooting for option 1? Come on, it'll be a nice change from all the hops...


Late to reply I know, but very keen to try your Aussie lager and chat through your recipe/method.


----------



## AJ80 (7/7/16)

Getting excited chaps. Planning to get there mid-morning on Saturday. No kegs, but a broad selection of bottles are ready to go. Mostly dark stuff + some funky and sour brews.


----------



## technobabble66 (7/7/16)

AJ80 said:


> .... Mostly dark stuff + some funky and sour brews.


Excellent, something to wash the hops resin off with


----------



## technobabble66 (7/7/16)

whiteferret said:


> ...
> 
> Pork in the smoker also doing some bacon and a ham seeing that it's fired up.
> A couple of hours on the smoke and then into the oven low and slow over night.


Aawwwwww faaaark yeah. 
Slow cooked smoked pork. [emoji203]
Stand back, bitches. I'm gonna need some elbow room [emoji486]


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/7/16)

As much as I hoped I would have my swaps ready to send along - it just hasnt eventuated.

SO I'm deleting me off the swappers list - sorry boys.

Attendees (Swappers)
1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2. 
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. 
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid
3. Nullnvoid
Cubists
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. 
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:
1. droid
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.
3: Yob: 2.5 of them I expect... Something Palish, something Tanish (barrel) something Blackish (barrel)
4. Reardo - Amarillo/Pac Jade Pale
5. Both an APA and a Stout[/quote] 


technobabble66 likes this
 
Like This


Cheers!


----------



## Nullnvoid (8/7/16)

Well it looks like I'll be giving this one a miss unfortunately. Things are not ideal at home and I cannot afford to be away at this time and have been asked to stick around.

So hope you all have a crazy arse time and take lots of pictures so we can join in from a far.

See you all at the Christmas swap.

As I'll be home, might try to lay down my own beer I think, or start a cube from the previous swap


----------



## Curly79 (8/7/16)

No joy. We will have a beer for you mate. Catch up next time[emoji106][emoji481]


----------



## Yob (8/7/16)

Rus, Paul and Mahdu, 

Don't worry lads, it's gunna be shit and not fun at all.. You aren't missing much.

I'll still drag myself up there and take a few photo's of the misery though.. Take one fir the team like..


----------



## JB (8/7/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> Well it looks like I'll be giving this one a miss unfortunately.


Russ you'll be sorely missed mate, but you've gotta look after your family first - which then gives you browny points to spend on beer activities. Cheers


----------



## Nullnvoid (8/7/16)

JB said:


> Russ you'll be sorely missed mate, but you've gotta look after your family first - which then gives you browny points to spend on beer activities. Cheers


Yeah, there are worst places I could be, so that makes it easier. Family always comes first!



Yob said:


> Rus, Paul and Mahdu,
> 
> Don't worry lads, it's gunna be shit and not fun at all.. You aren't missing much.
> 
> I'll still drag myself up there and take a few photo's of the misery though.. Take one fir the team like..


Ohh you are a good man, a true hero


----------



## droid (8/7/16)

are we there yet?


One of thekidshas had a chuck...travelling eh


----------



## Nullnvoid (8/7/16)

Hmmm, I normally take a picture from the other side, but I'm perverted..Probably shouldn't admit to doing that actually......


----------



## JB (8/7/16)

*Attendees (Swappers)*
1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2. 
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - Amber AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. 
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*

1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid
3. Nullnvoid

*Cubists*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. 
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

*Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:*

1. droid
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.
3: Yob: 2.5 of them I expect... Something Palish, something Tanish (barrel) something Blackish (barrel)
4. Reardo - Amarillo/Pac Jade Pale
5. Both an APA and a Stout
6. JB - Raspberry Session stout


----------



## mofox1 (8/7/16)

*Attendees (Swappers)*
1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2. 
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - Amber AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate Oatmeal Stout
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. 
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*

1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid
3. Nullnvoid

*Cubists*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. 
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

*Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:*

1. droid
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.
3: Yob: 2.5 of them I expect... Something Palish, something Tanish (barrel) something Blackish (barrel)
4. Reardo - Amarillo/Pac Jade Pale
5. Both an APA and a Stout
6. JB - Raspberry Session stout
7. mofox1 - ESB and a Red Rye IPA.


In Numurkah atm, can't wait to head on down to Shep - w00t w00t!


----------



## Curly79 (8/7/16)

Can somebody please edit my swap beer details. 18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September. Cheers[emoji481]


----------



## VP Brewing (8/7/16)

Attendees ( Swappers)
1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2. 
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)[/font]
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - Amber AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September.
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. 
24. Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Swap Reserves
1.
2.

*Attendees (Non-Swappers)*

1. H. Beaton (reardos & VP's mate)
2. droid
3. Nullnvoid

*Cubists*
1. whiteferret
2. Idzy
3. technobabble66
4. AJ80
5. 
6. DJ_L3THAL
7. Mofox1
8. VP Brewing
9.
10. Reardo
11. Masters Brewery
12. MartinOC
13. Micbrew
14. JB
15. Yob
16. Curly79
17. mmmyummybeer
18. thearn
19. GrumpyPaul
20. Kunfaced
21. H. Beaton (A mate of VP's and mine)
22. droid
23.
24.

Reserve Cubists:
1.

*Bringing a 19ltr keg for the festivities:*

1. droid
2. DJ_L3ThAL - Either a U-Flecku, or Rogers clone, or both.
3: Yob: 2.5 of them I expect... Something Palish, something Tanish (barrel) something Blackish (barrel)
4. Reardo - Amarillo/Pac Jade Pale
5. VP -Both an APA and a Choc Stout
6. JB - Raspberry Session stout
7. mofox1 - ESB and a Red Rye IPA.


----------



## AJ80 (8/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Excellent, something to wash the hops resin off with


Don't worry there's some (slightly faded) double IPA, plus an American Amber and an American brown coming along too...also dug up some RIS and an oaked imperial porter. 

Edit: shame a few more peeps have had to pull out too, but family does indeed come first! Will have to catch up at the Xmas swap!


----------



## MartinOC (8/7/16)

Nullnvoid said:


> Hmmm, I normally take a picture from the other side, but I'm perverted..Probably shouldn't admit to doing that actually......


Don't worry. The next case swap is at Cocko's place, so you'll feel right at home with sheep-semen....& other things that will only be revealed on the day... B)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/7/16)

What time's dinner? I'm leaving in the next 45mins so likely there 8.30-9ish, will some tucker still be kicking about or should I eat on the drive up? 

Excited like anything! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## MartinOC (8/7/16)

For you lot in Marrionvale, I have a question for you:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMDv5u02n2c


----------



## Nullnvoid (8/7/16)

MartinOC said:


> Don't worry. The next case swap is at Cocko's place, so you'll feel right at home with sheep-semen....& other things that will only be revealed on the day... B)


And who doesn't love sheep semen. 

Something to look forward too!


----------



## Grainer (8/7/16)

If anyone wants FREE Goldings rhizomes let me know.. I have heaps I can bring up that were in the fridge while I was away..

Probably have Tettnager and Perle as well.

Sorry cant make it up tonight.. too jet lagged.. I will come up first thing in the morning

Going to try bring up:
American Barleywine 9lt
Experimental IIPA 9lt
Vienna Lager 18Lt
Quadruple Chocolate Porter 4Lt


----------



## MartinOC (8/7/16)

Yob said:


> Rus, Paul and Mahdu,
> 
> Don't worry lads, it's gunna be shit and not fun at all.. You aren't missing much.
> 
> I'll still drag myself up there and take a few photo's of the misery though.. Take one fir the team like..


WOT??? No Mardoo? At a Case Swap??? WTF???


----------



## Nullnvoid (8/7/16)

How's the grain milling going? 

Has idzy arrived to debate for the next 5 hours . Hahaha


----------



## reardo (8/7/16)

This was from earlier. A keg per person [emoji482][emoji322]


----------



## technobabble66 (8/7/16)

Argh if only I had any space for more rhizomes!! Golding & Tett for sure! But sadly no [emoji30]


----------



## MartinOC (8/7/16)

You guy's 'better not pull an all-nighter like last time.....

Curly79 & I will be there about 8.30-9am ready to go for milling & mash-in.

Save us some RIS for breakfast..... :beerbang:


----------



## technobabble66 (8/7/16)

Hey, I assume a mill will be available to crush my cubed grains. Yeah?


----------



## technobabble66 (8/7/16)

MartinOC said:


> . Save us some RIS for breakfast..... :beerbang:


RIS?! Fk that. Where's the bRIS?? Just save some of that![emoji41]
And the smoked pork. Save that too.


----------



## technobabble66 (8/7/16)

Double Post of Enthusiasm


----------



## Black n Tan (8/7/16)

Have a lovely weekend boys :beerbang: . Wish I was there.


----------



## technobabble66 (8/7/16)

Mildy excited


----------



## Yob (9/7/16)

13 ******* RIS tonight.. Friday Vic swap rocks...


----------



## Yob (9/7/16)

13 ******* RIS tonight.. Friday Vic swap rocks...


----------



## Danwood (9/7/16)

Sort out your double posts, Yobster !!


----------



## droid (9/7/16)

Gr8 to see people again and meet new peeps too. Spewing to miss Saturdays shenanigans but that's the way the cookie crumbles. At least I tried a few brews, which were tasty, so thanks guys and gal... Someone could make an absolute beast of a blend from all that black beer!
Some of Yobs bling



Mmmn, beer!


JB holding a Bandicoot brew which was straight out of the fermenter, described by JB as having a cigar type of flavour. Hope it works out like the promise it shows!



Have a great day, don't leave me RIS behind Mike!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/7/16)

Keep the photos coming boys.

Have fun.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/7/16)

Yob said:


> 13 ******* RIS tonight.. Friday Vic swap rocks...





Danwood said:


> Sort out your double posts, Yobster !!


Maybe he actually had 26 and it's not a double post after all


----------



## Nullnvoid (9/7/16)

I think after 13 RIS we should be thankful there was only a double post.


----------



## Mardoo (9/7/16)

GrumpyPaul, Nullnvoid and Mardoo...despondently watching a thread for a swap they couldn't go to... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srpwqf2MWAw&list=RDsrpwqf2MWAw#t=26


----------



## mofox1 (9/7/16)

Still more kegs than people...


----------



## mofox1 (9/7/16)

Some alterations, and mash kicking off an hour or so ago. A lack of hot water means there is still one esky to mash...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/7/16)

mofox1 said:


> Still more kegs than people...


Is that 20 kegs?

Suffering some serious FOMO here....


----------



## Curly79 (9/7/16)

Some pics from today.


----------



## mofox1 (9/7/16)

Makin' piss.


----------



## mofox1 (9/7/16)

Just finished the boil... huge brew day for a simple recipe.


----------



## droid (10/7/16)

all is quiet on the, er, North Eastern Front


----------



## VP Brewing (10/7/16)

Help


----------



## mofox1 (10/7/16)

VP Brewing said:


> Help


Paul! Where are you?! Tell me where you are Paul!


----------



## TheWiggman (10/7/16)

Made it back in one piece. Round 3 of the chilli roo stew is burning any remaining alcohol remnants that might remain in my lower intestine. My body has no interest in playing hockey this arvo. 
Awesome day folks, good to put faces and names to avatars and talk shit while drinking all sorts of different beers. Thanks to VP for arranging the food and whiteferret for the hosting. Good times, and I'll definitely attend again in the future.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/7/16)

Thanks to all for the great brews and laughs. Ring stinging roo stew lived up to its name!!

Special thanks to Wayne for hosting and Paul for the food. Short ribs......mmmmm

Time to get stuck into the swap brews!


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/7/16)

That's the best way yet we have disposed of the grain! Bring the cows to every swap


----------



## mmmyummybeer (10/7/16)

Awesome swap. Had so much fun, so many laughs, and so much beer and food. It really was a very impressive array of kegs, plus of course AJ's awesome collection of so many different and very tasty bottled brews. Massive thank you's to Wayne for hosting and Paul for the food. Them ribs were friggin amazing (sorry John don't know how you missed out on them). Now just to enjoy some swap beers while waiting with anticipation for the next one. Once again thanks every one for a great weekend.


----------



## Whiteferret (10/7/16)

Cheers guys for another awesome swap.
Thanks VP for organizing the food and John for running the brew.
Hope you all had safe trips home.
Yob I think you have left your bedding in the lounge room. There are also a couple of jumpers and a chair.


----------



## AJ80 (10/7/16)

To echo the others - another fantastic swap! Massive thanks to whiteferret for hosting and VP for keeping us fed. Great brews and great chats as always. Looking forward to the next one in 6 months!


----------



## Yob (10/7/16)

whiteferret said:


> Cheers guys for another awesome swap.
> Thanks VP for organizing the food and John for running the brew.
> Hope you all had safe trips home.
> Yob I think you have left your bedding in the lounge room. There are also a couple of jumpers and a chair.


Shit.. Shit.. Shit..


----------



## Curly79 (10/7/16)

Ha ha ha. Nice one Yob. Great weekend. Thanks again to VP and the boys. The food was spot on and plenty of it. Thanks to everyone for the beautiful beers. Once again AJ and his never ending supply and variety of long necks. And to Wayne for making us feel so welcome even though we completely fucked his Lawn and driveway, champion. Cheers lads[emoji106][emoji481]


----------



## Grainer (10/7/16)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Awesome swap. Had so much fun, so many laughs, and so much beer and food. It really was a very impressive array of kegs, plus of course AJ's awesome collection of so many different and very tasty bottled brews. Massive thank you's to Wayne for hosting and Paul for the food. Them ribs were friggin amazing (sorry John don't know how you missed out on them). Now just to enjoy some swap beers while waiting with anticipation for the next one. Once again thanks every one for a great weekend.


Too busy brewing the beer!


----------



## MastersBrewery (10/7/16)

Made it back! Awsome weekend thanks Wayne for hosting, Paul for the tucker, and John with the massive brewing effort. So many great beers to drink, if there was a dissappointment it was that none of us went arse up in the mud, dispite considerable effort by some. Now I might just make sure droids RIS was as good as I thought it was last night.


----------



## AJ80 (10/7/16)

AJ80 said:


> To echo the others - another fantastic swap! Massive thanks to whiteferret for hosting and VP for keeping us fed. Great brews and great chats as always. Looking forward to the next one in 6 months!


Apologies for forgetting to mention - massive thanks to Grainer and team for the epic brew. Really appreciate it and am looking forward to getting this one fermented!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/7/16)

Tasting thread is up, http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/index.php?/topic/91534-VIC-2016-Xmas-in-July-Case-Swap---TASTING


----------



## TheWiggman (10/7/16)

Back into the beers masters? Game man.


----------



## MastersBrewery (10/7/16)

Just a night cap


----------



## JB (10/7/16)

I'll join in the chorus by thanking our gracious host Wayne. Thanks for the food crew lead by Paul & Tim, Mick those wings sorted the hangover & Lee for the roo stew. Thanks to John & the brew crew & the brewing gear providers, ingredients providers and Heath for cubing. Thanks to all you awesome brewers for bringing your beers, wine & port. Legendary effort! A quick shoutout to some of my favourites - AJ's lambic & Ould Bruin, Yob's & Adam's RISs were my fave's amongst a very very strong field of RISs. And Trace & Bruce's chocolate port was awesome & the perfect pairing for my raspberry stout! I could almost name every single beer though, such am impressive lineup! Cheers all, time to crash.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (10/7/16)

Grainer said:


> Too busy brewing the beer!


Yes thanks for that awesome job and definitely appreciated. Maybe new swap rule brewers eat first.


----------



## technobabble66 (10/7/16)

I'll also join the chorus.
MASSIVE thanks to Wayne for hosting.
Very, very generous of you to put your place up for this level of abuse, mate! Aside from the space around the brewing, it seemed to hold up remarkably well considering the Thursday night soaking it copped.

A huge thanks to those involved in the food & brewing side of things (i think JB mentions y'all by name, so ditto).

As always, the beer lineup was fantastic - great diversity & quality, going from a few milds & APAs all the way up to the bRISs.
Ballsy of Lee to front a classic Aussie Lager in amongst those :unsure: , but it was also a tasty drop :lol:
Mick, i really liked that ESB of yours - hoping you'll be generous enough to post or PM the recipe.
And Aaron's mix of sour lambic things went down a treat - It's one of the highlights of the last couple of swaps - AJ's Sour Array, a range of beers i'm unlikely to brew myself but great to have them to try. Dude, some of the best sweaty horse blanket i've tasted 
It's one of the things that makes these case swaps so awesome, the wide range of beers including ones i've either never encountered &/or probably won't brew in the foreseeable future. I still remember trying the Mildy Boys' Flanders Red at Idzy's place a year or 2 ago - one of the best beers i've ever tried & something i'd never encountered before, and likely to never brew myself. 

FWIW, i got home at 2:45am last night! The fog between Wayne's and the Hume Fwy was extreme in a few places - took a bit longer to get through. I might need to succumb to Martin's arm twisting and stay at the next one! 

Wonderful time catching up with everyone yesterday. Truly a highlight of the year!! Hope to see y'all in 6 months.



PS: i got up at a lazy 10am this morning from my very cozy bed, staggered out, and thought "hmmm i wonder if that chilli roo stew is coming through the boys about now?" I'm guessing there were a few sad moments this morning...fark that stew had some punch!

+1 to more cows at the next one. (do sheep eat spent grain? - maybe just +1 to more livestock at the next one)

PPS: agree, the wings were awesome snacks thru the day. I'd go with doubling the amount of wings/skewers during the day for the next one - it's handy having those snacks to help soak up the beer! More snacks = moar beer!!


----------



## technobabble66 (10/7/16)

Speaking of Aaron, where was Aaron last night?? Did you pass out or go home? There was a beer i wanted to get you to try (Yob's suspicious stout) and we couldn't find you :huh:


----------



## technobabble66 (10/7/16)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Yes thanks for that awesome job and definitely appreciated. Maybe new swap rule brewers eat first.


+1 to this


----------



## Yob (11/7/16)

some photo's from me





Pretty wet on the ground but not so muddy when I arrived, and am therefore absolved of all blame..





Wayne did a great job getting that tarp up before the 20mm downpour hit the previous day, we'd have been in all sorts had that not been done..





didnt take long for first blood to be drawn.. was good to get it out of the way..

RIS started (and continued) to pour well for the entire weekend... gods there was a LOT of RIS... the mistake may have been blending (by the glass) %40 Port and RIS (and chocolate stout for a cherry ripe) at 3am on the Friday...





By this point about half the expected people had turned up on Friday.. still early... :blink:





Setting up gear on Saturday, stayed foggy all day till the sun went down which was different.. kinda felt like 9am all day...





The roasts were fantastic, top notch work there.. :icon_drool2:





The Randall got a good run, had chinook and cascade in it attached to a pale... nom nom...





Cocko was in fine form, odd, I didnt think he was coming, but I'd recognize him anywhere...






Did I mention the RIS was pouring well?





oh yeah.. and beer got swapped..

 :lol:


----------



## idzy (12/7/16)

Guys, just wanted to reiterate the musings above and make a special call out to:

Wayne, thanks heaps for hosting mate
Paul, for arranging the food and all those that helped, stellar job.
Martin/Yob, for arranging all the ingredients for the swap brew.
People that rocked up on Friday night, I was gob smacked at the numbers and it was really great to have extra hands to help set up.
New people that came, great to have you guys along, sharing a brew and brewing one too.
People that helped with the brew for the first time. This is what it is all about, getting in there and learning from other brewers and having a great time.
People that brought kegs and bottles of beer to share, always inspiring to try new and exciting beers. I always leave with a brew in mind.
Last but not least, people that helped clean and pack all the gear, this was so so helpful and most appreciated. Always the most unpopular job.
One of the best case swaps for sure. Looking forward to the next one.

Idzy


----------



## mofox1 (16/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Mick, i really liked that ESB of yours - hoping you'll be generous enough to post or PM the recipe.


No problemo, glad you liked it. Simple recipe... based on Brewing Classic Style, although I don't have it on hand right now to check if I deviated much..

OG: 1.048, FG: 1.016, 40 IBU
93% TFFM Pearl, 3.5% CaraBo, 2% CaraAroma & 1.5% Black

Mashed in at 55°C. Ramp immediately to 68°C for 60min, no mash out (fly sparged - boil kettle gets turned on as soon as the wort covers the element).

60 min addition of Challenger (25 IBU) and EKG (6 IBU)
0 min addition of Challenger (3 IBU) and EKG (6 IBU)

WLP005 @ 18.5°C - half a yeast cake (washed) from an ESB kegged the previous day, "refreshed" on the stir plate for a couple of hours before pitch (necessary for WLP005 because it is just so damn flocculant).

This one made it from pitch to keg in 7 days... the big pitch brought to one point above terminal in 48hrs and was at FG by the next day.


----------



## JB (16/7/16)

Gday, Micbrew asked me to post these up on his behalf, so here there are:

The first one shows the low hanging cloud that blanketed Marionvale for most of the brewday. The rest are general activity during the day


----------



## mmmyummybeer (16/7/16)

Unfortunately didn't take many photo's but here's one. Must say the fire was awesome and was of course lots bigger later on in the night. Thanks Wayne for letting us demolish your wood pile.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/7/16)

I must say later on when I was trying to turn the stew, it was borderline singeing the hairs on the back of my knuckles. Pretty sure some campfire attendees were getting a kick out of watching me have a crack at it, like a cat with a hot sausage. Quality fire, could have filled a trailer with all those hot coals.


----------



## VP Brewing (16/7/16)

It was not as hot as the stew.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (16/7/16)

So true so very very true. There was defiantly tears lost with that stew. Still can't believe Leigh polishing off bowls full like a walk in the park.


----------



## MastersBrewery (16/7/16)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Unfortunately didn't take many photo's but here's one. Must say the fire was awesome and was of course lots bigger later on in the night. Thanks Wayne for letting us demolish your wood pile.


all the boss could say was 'see you need an arse!'


----------



## reardo (17/7/16)

Gutted I missed all the good food. I'll never begin festivities on a Choc Port again


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/7/16)

I reckon ALL festivities should start with a choc port!!!


----------

